
Qim: Select from Your Immutable JavaScript Cake and Update It Symmetrically Too - jdeal
https://zapier.com/engineering/qim-immutable-javascript/
======
metalliqaz
I couldn't get through this article, even though the title sounds interesting.
I don't like the kind of blog post that tries to explain technical concepts as
a conversation. It seems that it is often used as a way to make the concept
more approachable, and also to insert some cute humor. But I find that it just
obscures the information and I have trouble following the narrative because I
usually try to speed read (skim) these things. Another example is the
"Lawsplainer" articles on Popehat.

I'm willing to admit that this just might be a matter of taste or habit. But,
in my humble opinion, technical writing is an art that was just about
perfected in K&R. Technical data is organized in a way that matches the
subject matter, and the narrative follows the information without superfluous
discussion. Off the top of my head, Armin Ronacher's (creator of Flask) has
put out some articles that I find to be very informative and also easy to read
quickly.

~~~
jdeal
The README is a lot more matter-of-fact if that's your taste:
[https://github.com/jdeal/qim](https://github.com/jdeal/qim). I tried to have
a bit more fun with the blog post and avoid simply rewriting the docs.

